# curlycue's thirteen babies at three day's old



## curlycue (May 22, 2007)

Here's a picture of the whole litter. I tried to get pictures of all them now but for some odd reason didn't turn out all that great. Hope you enjoy this picture and will be getting a better picture of them soon. I've decided to use a darker background. Today they are 15 day's old and no eye's open yet but that sure doesn't stop them from roaming around and being as sweet as can be.


----------



## curlycue (May 22, 2007)

cool I've got my pictures working I wasn't sure if I did it right. More pictures coming soon. I promise for they sure are growing up fast.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Waits patiently for fuzzies*


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh my gossshhh. They're so...BALD! 


So cute. I'd never seen baby rats before now!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Phobie said:


> Oh my gossshhh. They're so...BALD!
> 
> 
> So cute. I'd never seen baby rats before now!


 :lol: :lol: Aren't they cute?


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

soo cute! *steals them all *


----------

